# 2012 Cruze Service Issues



## cathans723 (May 28, 2014)

Hello. Maybe someone can help me, I am having trouble with my 2012 Chevy Cruze. Yesterday, as I was leaving work, my car suddenly turned off as I was driving through the parking lot. I was able to turn it back on immediately but a light also came on that said "Service Theft Deterrent System." I made it about 1/4 mile down the road when it shut itself off and turned right back on again. Then it happened one more time but the third time, my car did not turn itself back on and I had to manually turn it on again. The radio has also been flashing on and off over the past two days. Can someone please tell me what is wrong and what I need to do to get it fixed? -Thanks.


----------



## cathans723 (May 28, 2014)

Hello. Maybe someone can help me, I am having trouble with my 2012 Chevy Cruze. Yesterday, as I was leaving work, my car suddenly turned off as I was driving through the parking lot. I was able to turn it back on immediately but a light also came on that said "Service Theft Deterrent System." I made it about 1/4 mile down the road when it shut itself off and turned right back on again. Then it happened one more time but the third time, my car did not turn itself back on and I had to manually turn it on again. The radio has also been flashing on and off over the past two days. Can someone please tell me what is wrong and what I need to do to get it fixed? -Thanks.


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

Sounds like a bad connection , cheak battery cable first .

sounds quite dangerous , car turning of as your driving down highway you won't have any power assist on anything . 

This is deserves a trip to the dealer bud


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

These cars have had repeated issues with grounds and positive battery cables that are unable to handle an electrical load. Sounds to me like you've joined that party.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

How many miles and what is the purchase date ? You could still be under the B2B warranty .


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi cathans723,

I am sorry to hear of the vehicle malfunctions you've recently encountered with your 2012 Cruze. I understand you are seeking opinions from other forum members, but if you are willing to bring your vehicle into your local Chevrolet dealership for a vehicle diagnosis, please let us know so we can assist throughout that process. Feel free to send us a private message that includes your full contact information, VIN and current mileage to further discuss your situation. 

Regards,

Laura M. (assisting)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

^^ Agree. Could be a loose connection, definitely worth the dealer visit.


----------

